# Driving in Qld. with temporary residence visa



## Kash (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there!

I am holding a foreign driver's license for the moment. According to the guy in transport office, i can only get a Qld driver's license when i become a permanent resident here. 
Can i use my Philippine license to drive here in Oz?; if yes, until when can i use it? Does anybody know the requirements for foreign license holders to accomplish in order for me to drive here?

Appreciate any feedbacks!

Regards,
Kash


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It;s nominally three months on a foreign licence if you are immigrating and licence is in English or otherwise you'll need to have an International Driving Permit.
There are details for the different states on Settle in Australia


----------

